# Mouse bait



## JeremyB (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Guys

I had a thread talking about my roof problem in the roof section of the forums.

Anyways we had a mouse in the attic a few days ago, we figured it would have come in a small hole in the roof which was re-shingled today. I put some snap traps up there and caught one sometime between friday and sunday. I put a small amount of peanut butter on the trap and got to thinking is that the best thing to use to get them to come to the trap? can they smell that more then anything or should I really be using something else? I dont know if there are anymore up there and want to get them to come to the trap if there is.

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2011)

Pnut butter works as well as anything.


----------



## JeremyB (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks again oldog/newtrick

If the traps have been sitting for a couple days should I apply more peanut butter to "freshen" up the scent or can they still smell it days after its been applied to the trap?


----------



## kok328 (Dec 13, 2011)

Whatever happened to using cheese ?
I think just about any food will work.
Have you looked at those mouse bait traps?


----------



## rollingmurphy (Dec 16, 2011)

If you have a cat, and let it hang around in the attic for a bit. I can guarantee you it'll kill it. I've done it multiple times in the past. It's nice that my little buddy comes in handy!


----------



## El_Cangri (Dec 17, 2011)

rollingmurphy said:


> If you have a cat, and let it hang around in the attic for a bit. I can guarantee you it'll kill it. I've done it multiple times in the past. It's nice that my little buddy comes in handy!



I did the same thing, it only took him like 5 minutes to find them and then like 20 to get them. 

Peanut butter works well and also bananas. If you don't have any pets I just buy the rat poison that comes in ball shape, crush it and mix it with the peanut butter in one of those little foam plates. Be careful when using poison, remember to use gloves and of course discard the plate after use. 

Another thing I use are the glue traps they always fall for it. I don't use the pressure traps because if there are a few rats, they aren't stupid when one falls for it they know that they must not eat from that. That's why I use the glue trap and also I use a lot and by a lot I mean like 10 through the whole room. I can say the 90% of time I catch all of them in the first night.


----------



## JeremyB (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks again for all the tips guys, checked the traps again today and nothing. Its been a week since I caught anything so hopefully im good.


----------



## ilikeblue (Jan 18, 2012)

You can't go wrong with peanut butter. It's a really common and effective way.


----------



## rollingmurphy (Jan 19, 2012)

El_Cangri said:


> I did the same thing, it only took him like 5 minutes to find them and then like 20 to get them.



wow, you have a great cat. mine took more like an hour or so, I think he may have been taking a nap in between hunts


----------



## JoeD (Jan 25, 2012)

I like to use sliced cheese squeezed onto the tab and toast it with a match or lighter to harden it up. That makes it hard and mouse has to chew to get it. Some times I will put some PB on top of it for extra sent attraction.


----------



## Daddytron (Jan 29, 2012)

no joke... Mayonnaise has been the most effective thing I have ever used. McDonalds McChicken sauce is amazing for mice


----------



## jonlambo (Jan 31, 2012)

we have had a least one mouse problem every year for a few years now (rural setting)....

Every time I have caught mice in a snap trap with chocolate!  People say tuna, peanut butter, jam etc.  But I have never failed with chocolate, and its usually within an hour of setting the trap.

Good luck!


----------



## gargar (Jan 21, 2014)

Dark chocolate works wonders . Its even better if it is a toffee or caramel bit of chocolate so it sticks better  . Thats what i use and it hasnt let me down yet

Sent from my ST21i using Home Repair mobile app


----------



## gargar (Jan 21, 2014)

Just an other tip ive used in the past . 

Is to sprinkle some talc powder where you suspect the mice are coming from . You will see their marks in it and place a trap in the powder . The best trap to use is a tomcat the black plastic ones as the wooden snap traps are no use for catching baby mice 

Sent from my ST21i using Home Repair mobile app


----------



## bjohnson (Mar 31, 2014)

Mice actually don't like cheese. This is a common misconception, probably created by Tom & Jerry and other cartoons 
Peanut butter or anything sweet is a much better bait for mice than cheese. You can find more tips for catching rodents here: http://www.pantherpestcontrol.co.uk/news/humane-inhumane-ways-keeping-mice-rats-home/


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 31, 2014)

I also mess with the trigger mechanism so that the slightest disturbance sets it off because one time I found all the peanut butter gone and the trap hadn't sprung.  
These mice are not dumb.

One got it in the neck and another on the snout but they were both beyond help.   And one of them was almost mummified - I should check the traps more often.


----------



## wendaustin (Jun 20, 2014)

You can ask for help to any professional roof cleaning expert.


----------

